# Advice Needed! Best Way To Learn Punjabi



## desilegend (Feb 11, 2008)

*Sat Sri Akal to everyone!*

*Advice needed please!:{-*
*Can someone suggest the best way to learn punjabi for a person?*
*Any good online websites or downloads?*

*Any help would appreciated.*
*Thanks*


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is the best punjabi online site

Online Punjabi Teaching


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 19, 2008)

i concur with KDSji's post above and would also suggest checking with your local Gurdwara...  they usually teach punjabi classes for the kids, and will probably happily teach you too.    if you can't make the classes, they can probably give you the course materials for self-study.

i cannot emphasize enough the need to speak with a native punjabi speaker if you ever hope to learn to pronounce the words correctly.  some of the sounds used in punjabi simply don't exist in english.


----------

